# Yogi Gets A Trim & New Duds!!!!



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hi Everyone wanted to share with you all. My Little guy got a trim yesterday. He was really good to.*
*We shopped a little and Some of his new Summers shirts came today.*

*They are really Boy like I loved the fabrics I Could Pick from Lightweight and Hes Goin Be A Boys Boy In them!!!*
*We had rain so Moms You Know a rain coats a must then we got a Sassy Guy Style shirt.*
*Hope You All are doin great.*
*Ill Post a little show when i get the others on him.*
*We love you all.*
*Mommy And Yogi**


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Opps Hers thr Rain coat. He wasnt to crazy over it.*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nickee, Yogi is adorable....love his trim. His hair is the perfect length. I love the shirts and that raincoat is :thumbsup:. Nice stuff! :aktion033:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Yogi you are a cutie no matter what you wear! :wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You look so sweet Yogi and you're the perfect model.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yogi, your Mommy sure makes sure that you are the very best dressed little Yogi and I love the new clothes that she bought you. I think that you have more clothes than I do!! Maybe your Mommy can come up here to Lancaster area to take me shopping? I know that Chrissy and Snuggles would love to meet and play with you.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yogi is one of the cutest malts ever !


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Yogi is adorable in his new duds -- actually he is adorable no matter what! I love the clothes, and he is a great model!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Holy cow Yogi, you're going to need your very own closet to put all those clothes in. i think you look just like Pipper :wub:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*He looks so cute..Mia hates her raincoat. Its the only thing she really fights me on..*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Nickee, he's going to beat those two Yorkies. On Facebook that have that enormous closet full of clothes!! He is so cute. And so well dressed!!! I love him!!


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

What a handsome boy! I love his trim too! What a precious boy!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow he looks adorable and his new wardrobe is fabulous.


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Yogi you are just the coolest!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You all Know me so Well.*
*Looked at these But They really Are not that Big.*
*Maybe Xmas He Will Get Something.*
*Not Right Now.*

*Yogi Says Thank you to all your Kind and Sweet Posts.*
*He Loves you all,Aunties.*


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yogi has more clothes than me! :-D That pic of him getting his hair done is too cute  Good boy, Yogi!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh yogi, can i take you home for a bit


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Yogi is so cute and has the most adorable clothes! I have a hard time finding any thing for boy fluffs!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking good Yogi! :thumbsup:


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh Nickee...Yogi looks so darn handsome in his new outfits! Looks like he was a good boy getting groomed too!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Love his new clothes and I especially love his haircut. He has a really good groomer.


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

He's such a cutie pie!! And a good boy!! I hope Daxton is that good when I get him groomed!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey Yogi!! You and Thor can be twins!!!!!














Yogi is soo cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Yogi looks adorable! Where did you find his light weight shirts? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sexy as usual yogi


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

linfran said:


> Yogi looks adorable! Where did you find his light weight shirts?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jan Tucker makes them ShesI Love her stuff Great You Pick from hundreds of fabric patterns and trim She Custom Makes them to fit your Babies size and works well with you, Shes On FaceBook


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Oakley Jackson said:


> Yogi is so cute and has the most adorable clothes! I have a hard time finding any thing for boy fluffs!


 Pm Me I will Tell U Where you can get darling shirtsl


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Yogi, You are precious! I love your new clothes and especially new rain coat!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Yogi, your mommy always finds the cutest outfits and you were such a good boy at the groomers!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yogi, you are going to be very handsome... even in your raincoat 

So cute


----------



## Five Furs (Apr 15, 2013)

AWE Yogi your such a handsome guy can't wait to see you in your new shirts..they fit perfect Nickee go glad I finally got his size right..xoxo love ya GF kisses Yogi


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> Jan Tucker makes them ShesI Love her stuff Great You Pick from hundreds of fabric patterns and trim She Custom Makes them to fit your Babies size and works well with you, Shes On FaceBook


 
*Oh COngrats Jans On SM Five Furs-Is The Name *


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Someone looks very spoiled  and gorgeous :wub: what a lovely happy face during grooming.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Yogi ... you could go without a stitch of clothing on and still be one handsome dude! 

However, you sure have an awesome wardrobe! And, I still think your Mommy has to build an extension on your house so that you can have a huge room with a walk-in closet for all of your clothes, blankies, pillows, and toys! 

Nickee, I love the picture of Yogi getting his haircut! And, I love his haircut. I think it is perfect for him.:wub::wub:

Love, hugs, and kisses to both you and adorable Yogi.:wub::wub:


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Now he looks like a real man  If my daugther would see him in hes cars shirt....!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Looking good yogi!!!!


----------

